

Google can now tell you are not a robot with just one click! - peeyushagarwal
http://www.wired.com/2014/12/google-one-click-recaptcha/

======
aalekhN
Proposed some thing like it a while ago:
[http://www.mediawiki.org/wiki/User:AalekhN/GSoC_proposal_201...](http://www.mediawiki.org/wiki/User:AalekhN/GSoC_proposal_2014)

But definitely, now it seems what other things i should have added

------
GordonS
What about false positives though? What if I just happen to move my mouse,
trackpad, or whatever in a way that is similar to that of the robots that the
system has learned about?

~~~
jack-r-abbit
FTA: _In cases where a mere click doesn 't produce a conclusive response, a
pop-up window will require users to decipher the same old distorted text._

